# Horseradish Salad Dressing



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2002)

HORSERADISH DRESSING (this is so refreshing)

(Can be used on sliced Beefsteak Tomatoes, fresh spinach, or a salad of tomatoes, onions, cucumbers, croutons, and sliced london broil)

1 cup heavy cream
1 TBS grated horseradish
2 TBS lemon juice
salt and paprika

Beat cream until quite thick, add horseradish and mix.  Pour in lemon juice slowly then add salt and paprika.  Serve dressing very cold.

Tried and True!


----------

